# I'm (greatcashmeres) back on TGS



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, I am so glad to be back with you all, and be able to respond to posts on a regular basis. :clap: Yaay for internet access at home! :leap: 

From the beginning of November until now, I have been using the library for internet access, so time was very limited. I did check in on TGS some, at the library, but just didn't have time to respond to posts.

I will be checking some old posts, but obviously won't get to them all. 

So sorry to read of the losses members have had-my heart goes out to all of you. Happy belated birthday to many members. Congratulations to all with expecting mommas and those with new babies already. Welcome to new members that have joined-good to have you here. 

Stacey, the changes I have seen so far are wonderful, makes catching up in certain areas so easy. Thanks, as always, for your continued work on TGS.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome back :wave:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering where you went. So glad you are back.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> I was wondering where you went.


me too!

glad to have you back :clap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you Shell, Lori, and Stacey!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see you again...welcome back....... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*WELCOME HOME GREATCASHMERES, WELCOME HOME!* :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you Pam and Denise! :wave:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wonderful to see a regular back. I guess we all go through these. LOL


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you John-Derek, yes, great to see everyone too!


----------

